# Department of Justice sues Georgia over voting law



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

HAPPENING: AG Garland announces the DOJ is suing the state of Georgia over an election integrity law which requires voter ID, clamps down on unsolicited absentee ballots, and prohibits giving gifts to voters who are standing in line waiting to vote. pic.twitter.com/L0m9Lv0xUN— Election Wizard 🇺🇸 (@ElectionWiz) June 25, 2021

The federal government seems to really want to take over elections as Department of Justice sues Georgia over voting law that secures the election more.
Democrat attempts to prevent states from setting their own voting laws is probably the scariest thing this year.

This will go nowhere butt Merrick Garland losing before the Supreme Court he was denied entry to will be legendary.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> https://twitter.com/Wizard_Predicts/status/1408453874030190598
> The federal government seems to really want to take over elections as Department of Justice sues Georgia over voting law that secures the election more.
> Democrat attempts to prevent states from setting their own voting laws is probably the scariest thing this year.
> 
> This will go nowhere butt Merrick Garland losing before the Supreme Court he was denied entry to will be legendary.


Georgia's voting law unnecessarily makes it more difficult to vote, particularly for urban voters and Black voters. The law was created by Republicans in response to Democrats including Joe Biden winning the state, not in response to voter fraud. There is no evidence of widespread fraud in the state. Hell, the law makes it a crime to give food/water to people waiting in line (urban voters and Black voters are most likely to have to wait in long lines, and the lines are likely to be even longer as a consequence of this law).

If the lawsuit by the Justice Department is anything like the ACLU lawsuit, Georgia's voting law is being challenged because of its racially discriminatory voting rules. That's in violation of the 14th Amendment and the Voting Rights Act.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Election_Integrity_Act_of_2021
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/02/us/politics/georgia-voting-law-annotated.html


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Georgia's voting law unnecessarily makes it more difficult to vote, particularly for urban voters and Black voters. The law was created by Republicans in response to Democrats including Joe Biden winning the state, not in response to voter fraud. There is no evidence of widespread fraud in the state. Hell, the law makes it a crime to give food/water to people waiting in line (urban voters and Black voters are most likely to have to wait in long lines, and the lines are likely to be even longer as a consequence of this law).
> 
> If the lawsuit by the Justice Department is anything like the ACLU lawsuit, Georgia's voting law is being challenged because of its racially discriminatory voting rules. That's in violation of the 14th Amendment and the Voting Rights Act.
> 
> ...


Every single thing you posted is a lie  Sorry Lacius


----------



## Lacius (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Every single thing you posted is a lie  Sorry Lacius


Make sure you tag me if/when you decide to respond with something other than "nuh uh."


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Make sure you tag me if/when you decide to respond with something other than "nuh uh."



10th amendment says No to you lacius I'm sorry


----------



## Lacius (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> 10th amendment says No to you lacius I'm sorry


There is nothing in the 10th Amendment that allows for violations of the 14th Amendment and Voting Rights Act.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

I guess the Grand Wizard Dragon does not want minorities to vote..


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I guess the Grand Wizard Dragon does not want minorities to vote..
> View attachment 268061


How dare people have to use an ID to vote HOW DARE THEY


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> How dare people have to use an ID to vote HOW DARE THEY


yea..HOW DARE THEY...
 just LIKE having sunday voting
 or have election day a holiday
 or elimiating multiple voting site for large urban areas.
 or forcing long lInes in minority areas,
 OR not allowing charity groups to give water for those long lines
or forcing Handicap voters jump thru hoops.
or being illegal to drop of multiple family absentee ballots off...
OR switching voting polls to different location without properly advising citizens ..
*or stating flat out admitting racist motives*

*“a lot of people out there … are too lazy to get up and get out there and get the ID they need.” - *Daryl Metcalfe, a member of Pennsylvania’s House of Representatives

* “Politics is a zero-sum game. And every extra vote they get through unlawful interpretation of Section 2 hurts us, it’s the difference between winning an election 50-49 and losing an election 51 to 50-GOP attorney Michael Carvin

Beside all that..... the DOJ does not have a case..!*


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

Their people here arguing that minorities are too stupid to function in society without govt help.

Amazing  expected no less from the Party that created the KKK


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Their people here arguing that minorities are too stupid to function in society without govt help.
> 
> Amazing  expected no less from the Party that created the KKK


lol like what you did there... as the quote clearly states shows your idea...
*“a lot of people out there … are too lazy to get up and get out there and get the ID they need.” - *Daryl Metcalfe, Republican member of Pennsylvania’s House of Representatives


----------



## Lacius (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Their people here arguing that minorities are too stupid to function in society without govt help.


Nobody said or suggested that.



Valwinz said:


> Amazing  expected no less from the Party that created the KKK


It sounds like you need to read up on the party realignment that occurred, in part, as a result of the Civil Rights Act being signed by a Democratic president. In short, the racist Democrats who were against the Civil Rights Act turned into Republicans.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 25, 2021)

Yeah this needs to be struck down, it's just plain unconstitutional and anti-American.

Hopefully all of this mess gets straightened out a bit before the next big election.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

Per DOJ - Black people apparently aren’t able to: - get IDs - request absentee ballots on time - mail in their ballots on time - access the internet

I knew Democrats were racist and the party that founded the KKK  but wow

https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.291671/gov.uscourts.gand.291671.1.0.pdf

Hopefully a judge will throw this out for lack of standing and been flat out racist .

Will keep posting update when something else happens


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Per DOJ - Black people apparently aren’t able to: - get IDs - request absentee ballots on time - mail in their ballots on time - access the internet


I think you miss spelled Daryl Metcalfe.. a Republican member of Penn's house of Rep

*“a lot of people out there … are too lazy to get up and get out there and get the ID they need.” - *Daryl Metcalfe, Republican member of Pennsylvania’s House of Representatives

I think *Valwinz meant-* "Per Daryl Metcalfe.. (a Republican member of Penn's house of Rep) Black people apparently aren’t able to: - get IDs - request absentee ballots on time - mail in their ballots on time - access the internet"

YES great point Valwinz! thats why the DOJ needs to make sure JimCrow  laws dont pop up again


----------



## gudenau (Jun 25, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I think you miss spelled Daryl Metcalfe.. a Republican member of Penn's house of Rep
> 
> *“a lot of people out there … are too lazy to get up and get out there and get the ID they need.” - *Daryl Metcalfe, Republican member of Pennsylvania’s House of Representatives
> 
> ...



And that's exactly what these stupid laws are. Got to hate how so many members of this country are so dead set on regressing.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't see any problem with Georgia's new voting law. You will need an ID to register to vote and it clamps down on outside interference. All these cries from the Liberal left about having to stand in line don't matter much to me. I stand in line at the Airport, DMV, Grocery Store, Bank, Sporting Events, etc ...

The thing that cracks me up is the fact that the Left seems to think that minorities don't have the capability to obtain an ID or register to vote by themselves. What a racist bunch of assholes.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2021)

Remember when the conservative SCOTUS justices repealed the Voting Rights Act because, "states can now be trusted to not enact voter suppression legislation that targets minorities?"  Even though the confederate flag was still a part of certain state flags then?

Good times. /s


----------



## gudenau (Jun 25, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I don't see any problem with Georgia's new voting law. You will need an ID to register to vote and it clamps down on outside interference. All these cries from the Liberal left about having to stand in line don't matter much to me. I stand in line at the Airport, DMV, Grocery Store, Bank, Sporting Events, etc ...
> 
> The thing that cracks me up is the fact that the Left seems to think that minorities don't have the capability to obtain an ID or register to vote by themselves. What a racist bunch of assholes.



You need an ID for the registration, the entire point of the registration is to be the ID to vote. And why do so many people seem to think it is a good idea to make it harder and physically taxing on people to vote? That is the opposite of what you want to do in any place that has ballots. Sure this system is far from perfect but these anti-voter laws fly in the face of any fair system. The same sorts of things apply for the mail in ballots. Not everyone feels safe voting, heck the last time I went out to vote there where people carrying giant guns for no reason other than to intimidate people. I would rather just be able to fill out a ballot in mail it in. Mail in ballots are especially important especially with the pandemic that has been going on for over a year, if you don't want to risk getting sick or if you are sick it would be great to be able to vote without the extra risk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Remember when the conservative SCOTUS justices repealed the Voting Rights Act because, "states can now be trusted to not enact voter suppression legislation that targets minorities?"  Even though the confederate flag was still a part of certain state flags then?
> 
> Good times.



Fun fact, the red flag with the blue and white stared cross is not the correct flag.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 25, 2021)

gudenau said:


> You need an ID for the registration, the entire point of the registration is to be the ID to vote. And why do so many people seem to think it is a good idea to make it harder and physically taxing on people to vote? That is the opposite of what you want to do in any place that has ballots. Sure this system is far from perfect but these anti-voter laws fly in the face of any fair system. The same sorts of things apply for the mail in ballots. Not everyone feels safe voting, heck the last time I went out to vote there where people carrying giant guns for no reason other than to intimidate people. I would rather just be able to fill out a ballot in mail it in. Mail in ballots are especially important especially with the pandemic that has been going on for over a year, if you don't want to risk getting sick or if you are sick it would be great to be able to vote without the extra risk.



The thing is all these cries about making the election "harder" to participate in are falling on deaf ears as the new laws cut down on outside influence and tighten up the requirement of having an ID. In my state we have vote by mail and when you originally sign up for it you have to show a State ID or State Drivers license and then you can return your ballot by mail or drop it off at a polling place on election day. It works quite well. I had no problem obtaining an ID, had no problem filling out the ballot and had no problem dropping it off at a polling location and I am a minority.

So what if you have to wait in a line or can't be bothered by people trying to influence your vote? So what if it requires an ID to register? Minorities are just as capable as the majority are when it comes to obtaining an ID, registering to vote and actually voting.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2021)

gudenau said:


> And why do so many people seem to think it is a good idea to make it harder and physically taxing on people to vote?


Because high voter turnout favors Democrats.  Republicans have been shamelessly arguing as much in court: that they cannot win without suppressing turnout by resorting to dirty tactics.  They can't win in a true democracy, which is why they're rejecting it altogether in favor of authoritarianism.  Of course, there's always the option of altering their policy platforms to make them more popular, but we're way past the point of them giving up on that idea.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 25, 2021)

Lots of people here mad you need ID to vote


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 25, 2021)

djpannda said:


> lol like what you did there... as the quote clearly states shows your idea...
> *“a lot of people out there … are too lazy to get up and get out there and get the ID they need.” - *Daryl Metcalfe, Republican member of Pennsylvania’s House of Representatives



Well, he's right. Regardless of the laws about half of the USA didn't vote in the last Presidential Election and they didn't vote because they were too lazy or didn't care to vote. That has nothing to do with the laws or the majority or minority. Some people just don't give a fuck and there's no laws you could write or get rid of that would change that.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Lots of people here mad you need ID to vote


Lots of people here only ever learned a whitewashed version of US history, which is why they're willing to support Jim Crow laws in the modern day.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 26, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lots of people here only ever learned a whitewashed version of US history, which is why they're willing to support Jim Crow laws in the modern day.


>Muh Jim crow


ID to vote sorry


----------



## Xzi (Jun 26, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> >Muh Jim crow
> 
> 
> ID to vote sorry


Only in a few specific dumbass red states that wouldn't have made any difference in the last election's outcome, sorry.

Not to mention Republicans will make sure that Puerto Ricans never get to vote, but by now I'm sure you've got plenty of experience with cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 26, 2021)

ahhh shit here we go again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Valwinz said:


> Lots of people here mad you need ID to vote



it's not the ID that people are mad about...it's the fact that Georgia partisan state goverment can replace people and have it sway their favor. It's the fact that they took away power from the one person (Secretary of State) and giving it to the state legistlature to review or kick out results that they don't see fit for the excuse of "malfeasance" because they're making sure they can overturn 2024 if it doesn't go their way

Also let's not forget that the Texas AG bragged that he suppressed the vote in TX to stop Texas from going blue in 2020


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 26, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ahhh shit here we go again
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not sure why you come here to lie 

The ones that have power over elections in a state are not the AG it is the state legislature 

If states like PA decided to give that power to their AG that's on them and last time i check they were trying to get that power back.

Article I, Section 4, Clause 1: nowhere it says the AG are the ones  to say how elections are done

So yes the State legislature does have the power to review an election and if they feel is BS they could do something about it. 

Now congress also has a say.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 26, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> >Muh Jim crow
> 
> 
> ID to vote sorry


This isn't about requiring ID to vote, and that's evidenced by Republicans consistently excluding types of ID that likely Democratic voters have (student ID, etc.). This is about making it harder to vote for likely Democratic voters.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 26, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> ahhh shit here we go again
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Your claim is misleading. The Texas AG stopped the State from sending out ballots to every registered voter due to COVID, but that doesn't matter because nothing changed from before COVID or after. It would have been a stupid idea to send out ballots to every registered voter just because COVID was around. COVID isn't that deadly and the voters could still vote normally like they did in the previous elections. Again, you're claiming the vote was suppressed when it wasn't.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 26, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> The Texas AG stopped the State from sending out ballots to every registered voter due to COVID





JonhathonBaxster said:


> Again, you're claiming the vote was suppressed when it wasn't.


Baxster versus Baxster.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Not sure why you come here to lie


is everything a lie Val?
I've heard you state that multiple times when your provided with a source. And it's an awfully convenient argument.
Person:" your wrong, here's a source (link here)"
You: "that's a lie... now anyways (talks about something else related but never disproves the source or counter argue)"
Why try honest discussions when you can just write everything you dislike or don't want to believe as a lie. So you don't have to worry about changing your mind or realizing your wrong.


----------

